# Modesto bike swap this weekend!



## Fonseca927 (Jan 15, 2021)

Here’s a bike swap this Saturday in Modesto Ca. Here’s a few more details!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 16, 2021)

Love to see pictures, please !


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 16, 2021)

I'd second that!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2021)

NO Hot Dogs!!!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 16, 2021)

did anybody go?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 16, 2021)

1motime said:


> NO Hot Dogs!!!!!




well I'm not going then!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 16, 2021)

it seems no matter the subject there are funny pictures of it on Google.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jan 16, 2021)

My buddy went down for the day. Said it was a smaller swap but still had some cool stuff and good deals. Here’s a few photos!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 16, 2021)

Fonseca927 said:


> My buddy went down for the day. Said it was a smaller swap but still had some cool stuff and good deals. Here’s a few photos!
> 
> View attachment 1340167
> 
> ...



Any swap meet is a good swap meet. That's for pic's.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah, bummer about no free hot dogs. Damn Covid spoils everything. Great to see the hobby still enduring. Hats off to organizers!!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Yeah, bummer about no free hot dogs. Damn Covid spoils everything. Great to see the hobby still enduring. Hats off to organizers!!



Word is that there maybe be possibly another in a few months.


----------

